# Using glycerin for color mixing?



## gigisiguenza (Aug 27, 2015)

So I found some glycerin at wally world and I want to try using it to mix my powders for coloring. I figure a 1:1 ratio is safe because I'm just looking to dissolve or disperse the powder so it blends more easily in the batter. 

Is my thinking correct that as long as it is a very small amount of glycerin to dissolve my powder it won't hurt the batch or effect the sap process?

I've been googling the subject and what I've read says it's ok, but I would feel better about it if I got some feedback from the folks here. To be honest, I've had so much misinformation corrected through here that I trust the folks here more than I do Google results.

Thanks


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 27, 2015)

Gigi - I mix all of my micas in glycerin. Unfortunately the recipe isn't standardized. Frankly you don't want it to be..... In one design you might want very strong, bold colors and in another, you might want a pastel. You may want a lighter shade to mix. 

I got a deal on a sale from Joann.com and bought a bunch of 18 pack 4oz bottles. I pretty much filled them up and added a fat tsp of color to each. I have made my own colors with blends for shading. I mix the colors initially with my badger paint mixer (search amazon- they are the best and def worth the money)- the frothers do not go through glycerin well, and re-mix before I use in my soap.

The paint stores hate me because I'm constantly picking up new color charts to help color match my micas. a lot of fun though.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Aug 27, 2015)

The amount of glycerin/colorants mix you add to your soap batch should be negligible to the overall recipe.  A lot of colors can probably be achieved with 1 tsp or less of the pre-mixed color ppo.     
I try to pre-mix all my colorants, and because I want to be able to use them for CP/HP & M&P, I opted to use glycerin.  I decided to make mine with a 1:1 ratio, but I was just watching SoapQueenTV and noticed that she uses a 1:3 ratio, or 1 tsp color to 1 Tablespoon glycerin.  
I'm going to stick with my ratio because I get a higher concentration of color in my container but it requires less of the mix to achieve the color I want.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 28, 2015)

MrsSpaceship said:


> The amount of glycerin/colorants mix you add to your soap batch should be negligible to the overall recipe.  A lot of colors can probably be achieved with 1 tsp or less of the pre-mixed color ppo.
> I try to pre-mix all my colorants, and because I want to be able to use them for CP/HP & M&P, I opted to use glycerin.  I decided to make mine with a 1:1 ratio, but I was just watching SoapQueenTV and noticed that she uses a 1:3 ratio, or 1 tsp color to 1 Tablespoon glycerin.
> I'm going to stick with my ratio because I get a higher concentration of color in my container but it requires less of the mix to achieve the color I want.



MS - That's good to have confirmed. I'm going to make a small batch tomorrow and see how it works. Ty for the feedback


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 28, 2015)

I just mix mine 'as I go' for whatever batch I have at hand, instead of premixing/master-batching bottles of colorant. I've thought of going the master-batch route from time to time, but I've been doing it the other way for so long and have all my spoon measurements of dry colorants down to somewhat of a science  for each batch, that I think I'd drive myself crazy trying to convert them over. lol  

I just measure out how much powdered colorant I need, add only just enough glycerin to disperse it into a thick, but smooth fluid, which on average usually ends up being a 1:1 ratio of colorant to powder (which most times is less than a teaspoon of glycerin), and then add it to my batter.

One time, I tried using SoapQueen's 1:3 ratio that Mrs.Spaceship mentioned in her post (for BB's Fizzy Lemon Yellow colorant), but the glycerin amount was way too much and it totally threw me off my game. The soap actually came out fine, by the way, but it just did not have the concentration of color that I wanted. On the bright side, even with that higher amount of glycerin, it was still a negligible enough amount to be able to do anything bad or weird to my soap.


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 28, 2015)

I use 4-5.5 oz deli cups for mixing my colorants, and use my badger paint mixer after I stir the mica with a Popsicle stick. I get the deli cups at Smart and Final and the popsicle sticks at Walmart. The deli cups are easy to stack in a drawer. Forgot to mention that I am the worlds worst at measuring other than lye and oils. I just mix until it is the texture and color I want


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 28, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> I use 4-5.5 oz deli cups for mixing my colorants, and use my badger paint mixer after I stir the mica with a Popsicle stick.


 
How do you like the Badger mixer, Carolyn? After reading the reviews on Amazon, I put it on my wish-list. I've had the one that Brambleberry sells for a couple of years now (different from the Badger brand), and it has gotten a bit weak lately. 


IrishLass


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Aug 28, 2015)

I bought tiny ramekin (sp?)  sized containers 5 for $1 at the Dollar Tree and was mixing colors in those with the BB minimixer with just 1 tbsp either glycerin,  sweet almond,  or pulling a tbsp from my oil pot before adding lye.  All worked well.  The only thing I have changed recently is that now I try to add my colors directly to my soap bowls now that I have made enough color mistakes to finally have some sort of grasp on it.... And I am a Color Grinch.  I hate wasting even a drop of color or FO/EO!  So in the bowl they been going!  Works ok so far.  I am sure it will screw up at some point but we now have a thread for that....


----------



## not_ally (Aug 28, 2015)

Pryncess, those are what I use as well (the little plastic ones w/the lids, 10/$1, right?)  I don't pre-mix all my colors b/c I use a lot of them, just the ones that I know I am going to use the most, maybe 10 or so.  I don't like to make more than the amount in that little tub b/c they do dry out/get thicker w/exposure to air,  even in those amounts I often have to add a little bit of oil/glycerin/water to get them nice and liquidy/easily addable again, espec. if I am using them for (eg) a mica oil topping where I want them to flow a bit.

TD I premix in a squeezie bottle (maybe 4-6 oz or so?)  b/c I know I am going to use more of it, and in every batch.  

I started using the teeny tubs b/c before I was mixing the micas seperately in oil, and so much of it got wasted, I always mixed too much to be sure I had enough, and then just washed the rest away, which was wasting a lot.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeap not_ally those are the ones!  Love them.  I don't pre mix my colors either,  I use a lot too,  still in the playing phase and making whatever whim hits me,  and my soaping time is wonky.  I have been wondering how long they keep 'liquidy'  after being pre-mixed though.


----------



## rparrny (Aug 29, 2015)

I don't pre mix because of my work schedule I tend to have all or nothing soap making sessions...I'll spend the entire day making soap then my not have time for a week.
I don't measure but I tend to eyeball a 1:1 ratio.  I love using glycerin especially for micas...will never use oil with them again.  I also bought a mini battery powered whisk that I also love...ran about $7 and I feel it's worth every penny and them some.


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 29, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> How do you like the Badger mixer, Carolyn? After reading the reviews on Amazon, I put it on my wish-list. I've had the one that Brambleberry sells for a couple of years now (different from the Badger brand), and it has gotten a bit weak lately.
> IrishLass


Not Carolyn, but I adore my badger mixer. Its light years better than the cappuccino frothers. I would like to say that Carolyn saw mine and bought it because she was jealous, but Im pretty sure it was the other way around


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 29, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Not Carolyn, but I adore my badger mixer. Its light years better than the cappuccino frothers. I would like to say that Carolyn saw mine and bought it because she was jealous, but Im pretty sure it was the other way around


:razz: Seawolfe. The badger the only one I will ever use. I do however have a larger diameter flat mixing blade from a previous frother that fits the badger and I like it better. The Badger is able to spin it just fine. The badger blade is longer than most so it works best with my tall deli cups versus my 4 oz flatter deli cups


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you Seawolfe and Carolyn! I'm going to go ahead and buy it!


IrishLass


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 29, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> Thank you Seawolfe and Carolyn! I'm going to go ahead and buy it!
> 
> 
> IrishLass



I have a Badger as well.  You look at the tiny end on it and think it is not going to mix well, but it is a real dynamo.  It is made to mix model paints, which can get pretty thick - so it make quick work of mica and liquid.


----------



## soapgirltami (Aug 29, 2015)

I too, mix all my micas in glycerin


----------



## not_ally (Aug 30, 2015)

I love the Badger as well.  It really has a powerful motor for being so small.  The mini-frothers had a hard time going through thicker mixing stuff like TD, it is much easier w/the Badger.  The actual mixing blade is a little bigger than the frothers, so I sometimes still use those if I am mixing a tiny amt of something that is easier to mix/not thick (micas and oil) in a teeny container, but the Badger is the go-to.  

Sea, I don't know if it was you or Carolyn that recommended it - for some reason I do think I bought it b/c I saw post/s from one/both of you guys - but thanks to the person who recommended it!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 30, 2015)

I found a badger on Amazon for about $14 and am debating on whether to order it or not. Sounds like I should


----------



## TBandCW (Aug 30, 2015)

Just ordered the badger mixer and will pick up small deli cups at Smart and Final.  I'm always looking to save time and it looks like this will help with mixing and cleanup!  Thanks!


----------



## TBandCW (Aug 30, 2015)

I only use glycerin to mix my colors too!  I'll premix it the night before I make soap to save time on soap making day.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 31, 2015)

Well I tried the glycerin with activated charcoal and madder root powder. It was good in the respect that it definitely helped ensure it was incorporated into the batter evenly with no clumps. But the color wasn't what I expected. Of course it's wet batter, so who knows what it will look like once it's set up and cured. We will see


----------

